# Tyler's shrimp salad at Applebee's



## Constance

I don't remember the exact name of the dish, but it sure was delicious! 
The salad consisted of lovely crisp hearts of Romaine, topped plentifully with chunks of avacado, good smoked bacon pieces, cherry tomatoes, sliced black olives, seasoned boiled shrimp and a very flavorfull viaigrette. I did add additional salt & pepper, and a squeeze of lemon. 
If I only knew how to make the vinaigrette, I could make this salad at home. It had a thicker consistancy than most vinaigrettes.


----------



## PA Baker

Was is a balsamic or citrus vinaigrette?  
I've seen recipes for some that have a bit of mayo in them to make them thicker.  Would that be the consistency you're looking for?


----------



## Caine

Here's your problem:

Applebee's California Shrimp Salad - Succulent grilled shrimp with avocado, bacon, black olives, hard-boiled eggs and grape tomatoes all tossed with Bibb lettuce and *a creamy avocado dressing!*

Now you could make the dressing from scratch by dumping 1 mashed avocado, 1/2 cup sour cream, 1/4 cup milk, 1/4 cup mayonnaise, 1 tablespoon lemon juice, 1/4 teaspoon garlic salt, and 3 drops hot pepper sauce into a blender and letting it fly, or you could just add the meat of a medium sized avocado to 1/2 cup of bottled Italian dressing and run THAT through the blender.

No appluase, please. He steals my recipes, and I steal his!


----------



## Constance

Now that you mention it, Caine, I do remember that from the menu now. Thank you for the recipe!


----------

